# Struggles and Support > Nutrition, Supplements and Exercise >  >  How often do you exercise?

## Sadeyes

I used to exercise everyday, honestly. But then I stopped and now I go  to the gym like 3x a week. I also walk ...like everywhere.

----------


## Stranger

If you're asking how often I sit in a gym and lift weights, then never.   With a proper diet, exercise isn't something you should have to  specifically make time for.  If you do, it means that the rest of your  life is too sedentary.

For me, I get out and do outdoor activities that I both enjoy and which  have the benefit of being good exercise.  I regularly kayak, go on  walks, do some hiking, and ride my bike.  I *never* do something  specifically for the exercise factor.  Why not get outside and have fun?   Time spent in a gym or on the track is time wasted, in my  opinion--unless you specifically enjoy that type of thing.

I'm not a hippie health nut by any means.  My diet is average and  well-rounded, and I spend about 5 to 8 hours a week being active  outdoors.  My weight and level of fitness are both average for my age.  I  concentrate my diet on eliminating carbohydrates (fruit excepted), but  eat as many fatty foods as I want, without going to excess.  A juicy  steak would be just fine, for example, but a donut, not so much.

----------


## Misssy

I used to walk all the time and also I used to do other things. Now I do nothing, sit at work all day take a bus home. Sit at home.

----------


## VickieKitties

I get my [BEEP] kicked at work every night, sometimes I make it to the gym on the weekend. I used to have a lazy job and went to the gym six days a week.

----------


## Tinkerbell

I workout 5 out of 7 days a week.  But if I'm doing any outdoors activity I count that as exercise, I prefer to do things outside, but if I can't the gym is a quick alternative.

----------


## molokini25

I do exercise at least twice a week.

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

Not even remotely enough, but I've been putting more effort into correcting that lately.

----------


## Hadron

I just ran 10km in 40 minutes right now. That's fast even for me. I usually do it in 50 minutes. I think that's because for the first time I didn't run at midnight, so more people on the street, hence I was trying to show off lol. I could run even faster than that in a race, though.

I run every other day, and do pushups and pull-ups in between. It's nothing compared to what I used to do in the army, though. I really don't miss those days.

----------


## VickieKitties

Oh man, running sucks.  I'm so slow. :/  At this point I'm pretty convinced that I'm just not built for speed.
They wouldn't take me in the army for various reasons, and I never even mentioned the unhealthy fascination with genocide.

----------


## SmileyFace

Been going roughly 3x a week for the past month or so now

----------


## L

I used to run 3 times a week and swim 2-3 time but college placement, study and work takes up time and energy

----------


## VickieKitties

Laid up sick, so no gym this weekend. :/ I feel like such a failure when I'm not losing weight.

----------


## SmileyFace

Been slacking off so badly lately as far as going to the gym goes -- I haven't been going at all for the past week. I incorporate lots of walking and such each day, but it's just not enough, especially considering I've been stuffing my face with a lot of fried, fatty foods  ::(:  Must stop that starting tomorrow. Weeks ago, I lost 5 pounds in 2 wks. I probably gained all that back from this past week's poor eating habits.

----------


## VickieKitties

> Been slacking off so badly lately as far as going to the gym goes -- I haven't been going at all for the past week. I incorporate lots of walking and such each day, but it's just not enough, especially considering I've been stuffing my face with a lot of fried, fatty foods  Must stop that starting tomorrow. Weeks ago, I lost 5 pounds in 2 wks. I probably gained all that back from this past week's poor eating habits.



Setbacks suck!  I'm on a major plateau right now :/ Gotta really kick it up to keep losing.  Certain people in my life are really bad dietary influences.  :hit wall:

----------


## Koalafan

I try to exercise everyday! Usually Ill jog/walk for 2 miles  ::): . Going on walks is about the only thing that keeps me sane  :Tongue:

----------


## Lost Control Again

> i want to loss my weight and some time exercising for weight loss but can't daily because i m boring from daily exercise. *have you any diet tips for weight loss .*



Apple cider vinegar. The real stuff, with the "mother" 

http://www.happynews.com/living/weig...elp-weight.htm

----------


## Misssy

Still not doing it. I get home around 7-8 PM and it is dark outside. I don't have a car to even drive anywhere to walk around. Just have not been doing it at all. Maybe I will today who knows.

----------


## Marck

Hey,I know very well that what is the importance of the exercises in our life so i am agree with your all informative reviews.Exercises work so good for maintain of the body fitness and build the body muscles.It is the best way for reduce the mentally stress so i do exercise work regularly.

----------


## cowgirls_dont_cry

About six days a week.

----------


## RayOfLight123

I try and go to the gym 4 times a week

----------


## James

I get all the exercise I need at work lol.  I've lost 25 pounds since I started there.

----------


## VickieKitties

Lately they're running me so ragged at work, it kinda sucks.  I'm not even full time and it's kicking my ass.

----------


## Sagan

I usualy tro to get out for a 2 mile walk at least 3 times per week. But lately. I haven't gotten out at all  ::(:

----------


## orb

Recently - 3 or 4 times a week jogging between 3 and 5 miles, gradually increasing pace and distance.

----------


## FiestyAnxiety

> Apple cider vinegar. The real stuff, with the &quot;mother&quot; http://www.happynews.com/living/weig...elp-weight.htm



 



> About six days a week.



 



> Recently - 3 or 4 times a week jogging between 3 and 5 miles, gradually increasing pace and distance.



 LCA - I heard of this stuff.. Does it really work?

  	 i quoted the other 2 people because i wanted to know how you have enough time a week and not sore to keep doing that much?

----------


## L

Too much study ...no time

----------


## orb

> LCA - I heard of this stuff.. Does it really work?
> 
>        i quoted the other 2 people because i wanted to know how you have enough time a week and not sore to keep doing that much?



Pace myself, I have a jogging route pretty much right outside my door, so I can be done in an hour or less. As long as I keep going more than once a week, I don't get sore.

----------


## SyncSolo

I've been slacking lately, I try 3 or 4 times a week on the weights and bike. Need to step things up in the new year.

----------


## Cheesehead

> Pace myself, I have a jogging route pretty much right outside my door, so I can be done in an hour or less. As long as I keep going more than once a week, I don't get sore.



Sorry for the thread hijack. Maybe I should make a new thread. how much do you jog each day?  I have just started jogging...I'm not overweight but I am pretty unfit and haven't done much sport/running before, though I walk quite a bit. I am finding it really difficult to jog and get out of breath after the first four or five minutes. How long should I be aiming to jog for each day? I literally can't do more than ten minutes - is this really bad? Does it mean I should slow down and jog slower or is it better to go faster for less time?

----------


## enfield

does table tennis count as exercise? i started playing that with my brother again. we have this table in the living room but usually it just collects dust but not that much dust (my mom does the dusting and she dusts it off on the weekends so it never gets that dusty) but anyhow it goes unused is what i mean. there's short periods when we play lot and then long periods where we leave it alone like its not even there. i don't know how we started playing again, i really couldn't say, but we did. we're pretty good at it (practice) so it does feel like exercise. my right arm (the ones that does the forehand hits) was sore for 2 days following the night be played games for like 30 minutes straight. and getting sore from something is a good indication what you were doing was exercising i think. our table tennis playing passes the soreness test for being an exercise.

aside from that i really don't exercise at all. there's many days i sit in one place practically the whole day (i get up to microwave food and use the bathroom or make coffee but that's it).

----------


## orb

> Sorry for the thread hijack. Maybe I should make a new thread. how much do you jog each day?  I have just started jogging...I'm not overweight but I am pretty unfit and haven't done much sport/running before, though I walk quite a bit. I am finding it really difficult to jog and get out of breath after the first four or five minutes. How long should I be aiming to jog for each day? I literally can't do more than ten minutes - is this really bad? Does it mean I should slow down and jog slower or is it better to go faster for less time?



This is from my own experience...

1) start off slow and with a small distance. Mix up walking with jogging. Eventually increase jogging and reduce walking. When you are comfortable, increase your distance. You will find your sweet spot for speed and distance.

2) find a good route that doesn't have too many inclines. Avoid areas that may make you anxious (I avoid residential). Being relaxed is key!

3) never start off too fast if you plan to do your usual distance, you'll suffer towards the end.

4) track your jogs with an app like run keeper. This will record distance, time, average speed etc.

5) I find that listening to fun/upbeat music helps me push on to further distances. I can do 7 miles without too much trouble now.

6) go when it is cool, because you will warm up a lot when you jog.

hope that helps  ::):

----------


## Total Eclipse

I've started a new routine for exercise. I've been walking the dogs for 25 minutes a day and trying to go to the gym for at least an hour a week.

----------


## Chloe

I bike to and from work. 6 times in total (that's there and back classed as separate trips) at the moment I'm biking to my placement as well once a week 2 times (again seep rate trips) all these journeys though last about 20 minutes.
I also power walk my neighbours two labs twice a week for a minimum of an hour each. 
My diet isn't all that healthy however I'm trying to exclude sugary foods and substitute for fruit and veg instead of chocolates and sweets. I actually feel better physically for it despite lack of sleep and stress too hopefully I can step up to jogging and actual muscle building fat burning exercise but I've managed to loose some weight already just from diet change which is good since I gained half a stone over Christmas 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Keddy

Planning on going for a walk in a little while. Before my surgeries I had been walking a lot and now I'm well enough to get back into that.
Luckily, changing my meds and diet has helped me to lose two or three pounds lately.  ::):

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

I don't... Don't really have the motivation to. My body is built so that eating 2000 calories per day with only light activity (e.g. walking to the transit station) yields a 109 lb, 5'4" body. 

But I was also equipped with an appetite that can consume 5000 calories per day easily.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> I don't... Don't really have the motivation to. My body is built so that eating 2000 calories per day with only light activity (e.g. walking to the transit station) yields a 109 lb, 5'4" body. 
> 
> But I was also equipped with an appetite that can consume 5000 calories per day easily.



I'm sorta like this, though over the past few years my metabolism has slowed way down (fuuuuck) so I've found myself making some major diet adjustments and trying to get serious about exercising. At most, I might hit 1500 calories on an average day. I'm not entirely sure though. I don't want to get too obsessed with the whole calorie counting shabang because knowing me I'll take it too far. I feel better physically with my diet adjustments too, as I've got some digestion issues. And I'm not a picky eater so healthy eating really isn't an issue. My problem is mostly lack of motivation to exercise.  ::\:

----------


## Kesky

i shoot for seven days a week but average 5.  i don't have a choice in the matter. emotionally I will sink like a rock if I don't.
i also love moving. i feel like i should always be moving, like a shark. I think it's a shark.

----------


## GunnyHighway

Not enough.

----------


## funnyyface

everyday.

----------


## Keddy

Every day if I can help it. If I can't get to the gym, then hiking, walking, or skateboarding works too.

----------


## Ironman

I used to run four times a week and then a bike ride on a fifth day.

I only run three now, and the Paxil fat shows!  ::(: 
I still get a bike ride in when I can,

----------


## Hexagon

Not enough as I should. I do go for walks sometimes, and I've made it routine to do push-ups and toning exercises, but I'm rather lazy and skip out.

----------


## Nic

Every morning, unless I'm just having a lazy day (and today I am!).

----------


## Ironman

> I used to run four times a week and then a bike ride on a fifth day.
> 
> I only run three now, and the Paxil fat shows! 
> I still get a bike ride in when I can,



*fingers crossed* this will be the fourth consecutive week where I have gotten back to up to four runs.
Now, I need a new rear tire because I popped the innertube.  I had to ride about a half-mile home on the bad tire.  I just found out that I will need to go to a 'pro" bike shop because my tires aren't totally standard size.  I should have realized that before trying to buy a similar tire at the drug store.  It's too wide for my thin tires!

----------


## L

I am running/ walking 5k every second day now. I am trying to build it to a full run, I am unfit so this is a good start

----------


## ChristieConner

I run and do cycling 3 times a week. But if there is more opportunity, I do it.

----------


## compulsive

2-3 times a week

----------


## cathering

i walk a fair bit nearly every day. i miss going to a gentle gym however... i am not a fitness junkie but am a bit afraid about going for my heart stress test echo-cardiograph afterwards because i am not as fit as i used to be... i prefer to feel fit and energetic and good moderate weight. like recently i thought i lost too much weight too quick accidentally while i was sick so i ate more deliberately to gain some and put on more then i wanted so i have to lose a bit now. but i would rather be healthy then thin.... vitamins and minerals are the key for sure as well as balanced diet and exercise ... doing an exercise that is fun and easy to do... once you find the right exercise and weight loss (I found gloria marshal were great for me) ... its all good then... being healthy is more important then being slim and beautiful ... i want to be those things but i want to be healthy as well. i nearly suicides over a few people abusing me and rejecting me ... and having good health is more important then being accepted by people who will never like you. once they dislike you you have to attack back and shut down and even giving people what they want can hurt them more then help them... so either way you on your own in this world.

----------


## Member11

I do a 2km walk about 3-4 times a week.

----------


## Liv64

I do jogging and running every other day in the morning. It starts my day right.

----------


## Otherside

Not enough ar the mo. Everyone active is taking Â£15 out of my account each month and for one reason or the other, I haven't been able to go to the swimming pool.

----------


## L

I bought a kettlebell today with good intentions!

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Unlike my last post here, I now have all the motivation in the world to work out. If I had an elliptical I'd be on it more days than not. Will definitely purchase one in the future. I've gotten used to some at-home cardio workouts and those seem to agree with my hip/thigh issue. It's been a month and I haven't done anything to cause a flare-up, so that's good. Got my other usual routine too. Progress is slow going but it's better than nothing. Still like to go for walks, though the weather isn't always great for that this time of year.

----------


## Koalafan

I try to exercise when I can. Usually I'll go for a run on the treadmill on days Im not working (my job is enough of a workout as is). So usually a couple of times a week. Though I'm trying to get more into yoga this year. We'll see how that goes.

----------


## LuniaNorisi

I walked four miles today.  ::):

----------


## L

I started lifting weights every secound day followed by a spin hiit class, going to introduce body balance on my off days. When I go back to work it will need to be lift on work days spin and body balance on my days off. Being a nurse can make you unhealthy but I'm determined to get stronger and have a healthier body and mind

----------


## 1

It's been awhile..I would exercise & then stop for a few months. Afterward I would start again,but I would need to start over from the beginning..this always happens.

----------


## anxiouskathie

I go to Zumba class once a week, yoga once a week and jog four days a week....and then there's that one fantastic day when I do nothing!!!!

----------


## L

> I started lifting weights every secound day followed by a spin hiit class, going to introduce body balance on my off days. When I go back to work it will need to be lift on work days spin and body balance on my days off. Being a nurse can make you unhealthy but I'm determined to get stronger and have a healthier body and mind



I want to be this again - I want to get physically well again so that I am aloud to get back exercising

----------


## Cuchculan

I walk most days. Have a travel pass. Prefer to walk. When the weather picks up I cycle everywhere. Mind you with the weather today there was no walking done. Is a gale blowing out there. If I went out I would be flying instead of walking.  :XD:

----------


## HoldTheSea

I walk and exercise my dogs for up to 2-3 hours a day, when it's nice out I go hiking and mountain climbing (also with my dogs), and I ride BMX and go mountain biking. I also skateboard and snowboard occasionally. In the summer I go swimming and kayaking. I am a very active and outdoorsy person.
I want to invest in a dirt bike too but I don't think that counts as exercise because it has a motor.
The gym is my worst nightmare, I prefer to exercise outdoors.

----------


## Koalafan

> I walk and exercise my dogs for up to 2-3 hours a day, when it's nice out I go hiking and mountain climbing (also with my dogs), and I ride BMX and go mountain biking. I also skateboard and snowboard occasionally. In the summer I go swimming and kayaking. I am a very active and outdoorsy person.
> I want to invest in a dirt bike too but I don't think that counts as exercise because it has a motor.
> The gym is my worst nightmare, I prefer to exercise outdoors.



Dude, all of those sound like so much fun!!  :Celebrate:  Totally jealous that you get to BMX and stuff >_<

I tend to exercise whatever day I'm not working since I tend to be on my feet all day at my current job, and there is almost no motivation to workout more after running around for 7 or 8 hours lol So I tend to workout maybe 2-3 a week depending on my schedule at work, which usually involves either doing a jog or cardio/abs workout. I tend to think of myself as fairly fit, though the lifestyle of a programmer does make that very hard sometimes. Being in front of a computer for hours on end drains my soul.

----------


## CloudMaker

I run on the treadmill and an elliptical machine an hour a day. I love running

----------


## whisperingzombking

I walk to work every day. To and from work is just over 7 miles( I used a translation system so for you americans 11.5873 km ) then I typically average under 5 miles at work itself(over 8 km) . So could do up to 12 miles a day (19.3121km) .
It wouldn't happen without lots of water too.

----------


## Cassie

Truthfully never I mean I walk a lot as much as the average human but I don?t do treadmills I don?t do sit ups I don?t run I don?t do anything 
The only form of exercise I get it walking and or swimming in the summer
I have gone on a treadmill here and there 
I never understand exercise like why would I want to sit on the floor and do a push up or sit up I did enough in elementary school exercise for me always had to be fun for me to understand why I would want to do it 
Like for example I absolutely love volleyball I played a game in high school I loved basketball played a whole summer every day as a teenager and I used to love tackle football
I used to love kickball 
But other then that I hated all forms of exercise 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## CeCe

Once every couple weeks  :shrugs:

----------


## Flavor

not enough

----------


## firestar

Around 5-6 times a week. I try to go on a walk every day, but sometimes I don't make it if it's raining or I'm too tired. I weight lift 3 times a week. 

I actually hate exercise, but I'm more afraid of getting old.

----------


## rabidfoxes

I do yoga most mornings. During the warm time of the year I cycle and play tennis. I used to hate exercise (even invented a heart condition so I wouldn't need to do PE at school) but these days I really enjoy it.

----------


## TuanJie

I exercise every day, except on days when I'm destroyed by a sleep disorder. Sometimes I push it, sometimes I decide to be kind to my body. It varies a lot. 

I used to hate sports, but a therapist advised me to start running in 2005. Never stopped. Wouldn't want to miss it for the world. It's an important pillar in staying afloat. A few years back I added body weight training after doing a Wim Hof program. I target different muscle groups every day, so they all get enough recovery. Sometimes I go for a walk too. I've started to repair an old bike and I hope to throw biking into the mix too. Hoping to do some longer bike tours later on. 

A very strict regime has been one of the lifelines in a year or so in which I was in freefall. A punishing physical routine formed an anchor and kept me embodied, so to speak. If I'm unable to exercise for a couple of days in a row, I start to feel yuk. It is as much a mental as a physical exercise. 
It has become very important to me and it feels really good to be moving. Literally.

----------


## Sainnot

Usually 6 out of every 8 days. But lately i haven’t been, I’ve just been staying inside all day: I just can’t bring myself to go outside.

----------

